# Most reliable seedbank???



## CasualGrower (Nov 1, 2022)

Im looking to gert back into the hobby.......  Just a hobby....  not looking to make a living in this LOL for all those UC LEOs LOL..... In the past i have had 2 orders intercepted from Doc Chronic....  Did get a couple from another place but i cant remember the name......Looking for a couple strains... Chrystal is the main one....  LOVED growing that one....  It reveges nice too


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

Try the ones at the top of this page.
Herbie's or Weedseedexpress.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 4, 2022)

If you look on mandala seeds they have a reseller list of people they trust. The seed company's that won t rip you off and a black list to never order from. You can order from a huge list of company's. IV e been using them since 2006 and have never had one problem.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2022)

Goat and Monkey Seeds for the best strandivars east of Krakow


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Goat and Monkey Seeds for the best strandivars east of Krakow


Yes but have you ever ventured West


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2022)

and west of Verdugo Hills


----------



## Weedy (Nov 6, 2022)

I'd say Herbies is one of the most reliable shop from Europe I'd say. I've been disappointed by TheAttitudeSeedbank and MSNL. Where r u from?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2022)

2 of my Herbie's shipments were confiscated.

They offered to send me more but I didn't see the point. Besides I didn't want to push my luck.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 2 of my Herbie's shipments were confiscated.
> 
> They offered to send me more but I didn't see the point. Besides I didn't want to push my luck.


The same thing happened to me but it was a seed contest I won., after 2 tries I told them to forget it
After all they were sending me free beans, I figured they ate them 2 xs and did not expect more but they would have sent them


----------



## Charlie (Nov 6, 2022)

Are you in the USA? I just made purchases from 4 USA seedbanks in the past month or 2.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

Charlie said:


> Are you in the USA? I just made purchases from 4 USA seedbanks in the past month or 2.




who?


----------



## Charlie (Nov 6, 2022)

Seed Cellar was exceptional with same day shipping and I had them in hand in just a few days. Good selection and fair prices. They were definitely the winner in my comparison. They are in Michigan and I am in SoCal.

Seed Supreme was also very very responsive. CannaGeneticsBank took 2 days to ship but that's pretty awesome, I think. Multiverse and Seedsman were not quite as good as the others but were still pretty sweet.

Compared to the days of sending cash to Sensi and waiting weeks and weeks for untrackable mail, only to find customs tape on your package...... all the banks I dealt with were super. LOL

Peace,
Charlie


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 9, 2022)

Well I dont wanna say where I am... Lets just say My state is kinda legal adjacent LOL......  From what i have been reading the US seedbanks are prolly more reliable now????


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't think they wanted your address,,just your state. I'm sure there are plenty Casual Growers where you live. I live in Dallas Texas. Bet you can't find me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

Just had a good experience with weedseeds express. Finally got my seeds I won I the contest back in April. I was looking for a place to buy seeds for the spring but was leery of them as I never got my seeds and didn’t want to make a deal of USPS search for my weed seeds. Turns out the mistake was on our end as my name never got turned in as a winner. They did communication with MP and in two days my seeds were in the doors slot delivered. Godfather OG. They kept me informed they whole way too with pleasant emails. Will shop on their site now.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't think they wanted your address,,just your state. I'm sure there are plenty Casual Growers where you live. I live in Dallas Texas. Bet you can't find me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

If you look like that at my front door you will get shot.


----------



## cloudy-milkey (Dec 1, 2022)

I tried some seedbanks.i got no complaints about herbies, all my orders arrived. So i can say it's reliable. Can't say the same about attitude


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Can honestly say I have ordered seeds from all the Big seed Banks over seas in Europe and a like,
Every order was fore filled, in the best timely manner as possible .
I even had one seed bank replace an order 3 times after a customs seizure. Yes 3x's it was shipped same order, and they took them. but 4th time they arrived.


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2022)

i have used seedsman, the vault and gorilla, even used firestax in the past. got all of them, but if i order again i will hit american banks. we have a couple sponsors that are usa based, that way there is no customs.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> i have used seedsman, the vault and gorilla, even used firestax in the past. got all of them, but if i order again i will hit american banks. we have a couple sponsors that are usa based, that way there is no customs.


I plan to do the same only because of the shipping times
week or less compared to 2 or more weeks over seas


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2022)

better add a couple more weeks to the overseas, last order from seedsman took over 6 weeks.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 1, 2022)

*Try any of our sponsors here for sure* !!! _ I have had good luck with all of them and am getting ready to order Auto's for some mid summer freshness_.  
(My very last order came from brothersgrimmseeds.com they are from Colorado, quick to ship and generous with freebies and samples - but they do not do auto's last I checked) 
What ever you decide, I have always had great luck ordering around holiday time.  With so many packages in the shipping system during the season, your odds are greatly increased for getting them.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> *Try any of our sponsors here for sure* !!! _ I have had good luck with all of them and am getting ready to order Auto's for some mid summer freshness_.
> (My very last order came from brothersgrimmseeds.com they are from Colorado, quick to ship and generous with freebies and samples - but they do not do auto's last I checked)
> What ever you decide, I have always had great luck ordering around holiday time.  With so many packages in the shipping system during the season, your odds are greatly increased for getting them.


Every monday mephisto genetics opens their store. Stricktly auto flowers order monday and i get them by friday with freebies


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

That Mephistos Double Grape Auto looks good but im not paying 22.00 for a seed.


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2022)

I have heard good things about the dark devil auto strain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Ive got some great brothers who have gifted me beans. I have plenty to choose from. No way I'm paying 22.00 dollars a bean. Never been much on gambling my money away.


----------



## LilDad (Dec 6, 2022)

I had good success with Growers Choice last summer.  I’ve read that they aren’t the “top shelf genetics,” but the seeds aren’t expensive, they’re reliable folks, and if you pay by mail you get three free seeds.  So that’s pretty dope!

To be clear: I have a lil bb tolerance.  One packed one-hitter and I’m living large.  I only use 2-3 times a week and I take the first week of every month off. Maybe some of y’all with a higher tolerance and more frequent users need better genetics. 

I’m also a new grower, so I feel like me getting a seed with bad ass genetics would be like throwing pearls to swine.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

LilDad said:


> I had good success with Growers Choice last summer.  I’ve read that they aren’t the “top shelf genetics,” but the seeds aren’t expensive, they’re reliable folks, and if you pay by mail you get three free seeds.  So that’s pretty dope!
> 
> To be clear: I have a lil bb tolerance.  One packed one-hitter and I’m living large.  I only use 2-3 times a week and I take the first week of every month off. Maybe some of y’all with a higher tolerance and more frequent users need better genetics.
> 
> I’m also a new grower, so I feel like me getting a seed with bad ass genetics would be like throwing pearls to swine.


I smoke about the same frequency as you do, sometimes more, sometimes less. For me, if I get buzzed, it is good enough for me. Nearly everything I have smoked in the last decade, I grew. The way I figure, if one bud is ‘30% THC’ and another is ‘15% THC’, I would just have to take 2 hits of the weaker smoke to get the same THC as the stronger smoke.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Every monday mephisto genetics opens their store. Stricktly auto flowers order monday and i get them by friday with freebies


THIS RIGHT HERE
GREAT SEEDS


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That Mephistos Double Grape Auto looks good but im not paying 22.00 for a seed.


check out sales and you get free seeds 
first class imho


----------



## r0ttie1 (Dec 7, 2022)

I've used both Herbies and MSNL with no problems.  My last Herbies order was intercepted and they refunded me my money.  I have a MSNL order that I believe was intercepted (stuck in Los Angeles for over a week) and they said they now can ship from the US and are replacing my order.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Herbie's tried to send me beans twice and both times were intercepted. At least they tried.


----------



## seedhunter (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Herbie's tried to send me beans twice and both times were intercepted. At least they tried.


i was at the same situation and i contacted their customer service, so they gave me a refund. no complaints


----------



## Weedy (Dec 9, 2022)

Did you see Herbies USA?   Only seeds by them for now, maybe it will evolve? Apple Betty near than ever


----------



## seedhunter (Dec 12, 2022)

Weedy said:


> Did you see Herbies USA?   Only seeds by them for now, maybe it will evolve? Apple Betty near than ever


yeah! i think usa express gonna solve my problem. You know, US customs now went mad, almost all my friends parcels got seized from many european seedbanks.

High hopes for Herbies tbh


----------



## r0ttie1 (Dec 12, 2022)

MSNL is shipping from the USA as well.  My replacement seeds are here after the overseas shippment was intercpted.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Monday at 1:26 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Try the ones at the top of this page.
> Herbie's or Weedseedexpress.


I must say that the germination rate I get from Herbie's seeds is very poor.
I've had much better results from seeds bought from breeder shops.


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 7:40 PM)

Let them know.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Monday at 9:08 PM)

Elev8 seeds has been good to me with a wide variance of genetics.  A lot of the strains do not have photos, but the description, germ rate and final product has proven well with me.  Plus, they send discreet and have always made it here.


----------



## cloudy-milkey (Tuesday at 5:01 AM)

Surfer Joe said:


> I must say that the germination rate I get from Herbie's seeds is very poor.
> I've had much better results from seeds bought from breeder shops.


i heard that u can contact them about it and they can replace non germ seed or sth.
mb i'm just lucky, but im satisfied with their germination rate, last time 5 out of 5


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Tuesday at 5:18 AM)

Brothers Grimm - Their available strains may not be for everyone and I don't think they do autos... But you will get them, and they are great to work with.


----------

